# Zweite Soundkarte?



## Mocke (18. März 2004)

Hallo, habe einen PC mit WinXP Home Edition, er verfügt über einen internen Soundchip (Realtek AC97), kann ich ohne bedenken eine zusätzliche Soundkarte, z. B. Creative Labs Live! 5.1 PCI, einbauen? Oder gibt es da irgendwelche Probleme?

Mocke


----------



## Sinac (18. März 2004)

Ja, kannst du. Außerdem könntest du auch die OnBoard im BIOS ausschalten, ansonsten kannst du in der Systemsteuerung aufwählen welche genutze werden soll für die Wiedergabe.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Mocke (18. März 2004)

Danke Sinac! Bis denne... Mocke


----------

